# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java ME : نگارش میکرو جاوا >  فایل های class.  رو  با چی باز کنم؟؟

## skateskate

سلام و خسته نباشید به اعضای این سایت که واقعا سایت خوبی رو ساختند
یک سوال داشتم 
راهی هست که فایل هایی با پسوند class, رو که مربوط به بازی ها و نرم افزار های موبایل هست رو باز  و از نو ویرایش کرد؟؟؟
اگه هست لطفا برام بنویسید
مرسی

----------


## Inprise

class. یک فایل باینری است ، باز کردن و ادیت کردنش فایده ای ندارد .

----------


## Bahmany

سلام
برای اجرا -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
همانطور که از اسمش معلمومه حاوی یه سری توابع هستند.
این فایل ها را می توان با دستور 
java classname
اجرا کرد به شرطی که در فایل یا کلاس مورد نظر تابع main وجود داشته باشد.
در شمن برای اجرای این فایل ها حتما باید jdk نصب شده باشد

برای باز کردن فایل -------------------------------------------------------------------
برنامه های وجود دارد که این کلاس ها رو recompile می کنند اگه تو گوگل جستجو کنی حتما برنامه های زیادی رو پیدا می کنی این برنامه ها کلاس مورد نظر را دریافت و سورس اون فایل رو برای شما ذخیره می کنن    
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q...=Google+Search

----------


## rezaTavak

لطفا در مواردی که اطلاع ندارید چیزی نفرمایید.

اولا برای اجرای فایل کلاس پسوند کلاس نباید ذکر شود در ضمن پسوند java  سورس است!

ثانیا فایلهای که برای موبایل نوشته میشه دارای متد main نیست!

ثالثا فایلهای موبایل فقط باید با شبیه ساز اجرا شود

----------


## skateskate

مشکل من اینجاست که می خوام برنامه یا بازی هایی که برای موبایل (تحت جاوا) نوشته شده رو ویرایش کنم. عکس ها و فایل های mf رو می تونم ولی فایل های .class رو نمی تونم .آیا چنین چیزی امکان داره؟
آخه یکی از دوستام به راحتی برنامه ها بازی ها رو ویرایش می کنه.

----------


## pooyanm

به دنبال Java decompiler بگرد البته همیشه سورس قابل فهمی را ایجاد نمی کنن.

----------


## Inprise

با دیکامپایلر هم به جائی نمیرسی ، چون ضمن اینکه عموما" کدهای خوبی تولید نمیکنن ، بعد از اینکه فهمیدی کدام قسمت رو میخواهی تغییر بدی و بالفرض که تغییر دادی ، احتمال اینکه بتونی اون سورس رو دوباره کامپایل کنی و ازش استفاده کنی در حد صفر هست . تغییر دادن فایلهای باینری جاوا دقیقا به معنای تغییر منطق برنامه است ، و من نمیدونم چرا ممکنه بخواهی چنین کاری انجام بدی . طبیعتا اگر با مثال و نمونه توضیح بدی جوابهائی که میگیره مفیدترن

----------


## saeedIRHA

http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ght=decompiler

----------


## Bahmany

> لطفا در مواردی که اطلاع ندارید چیزی نفرمایید.
> 
>  اولا برای اجرای فایل کلاس پسوند کلاس نباید ذکر شود در ضمن پسوند java  سورس است!
> 
>  ثانیا فایلهای که برای موبایل نوشته میشه دارای متد main نیست!
> 
>  ثالثا فایلهای موبایل فقط باید با شبیه ساز اجرا شود


درسته ولی 
شما به موضوع بحث توجه نکرده اید



> *فایل های class.  رو  با چی باز کنم؟؟*

----------


## skateskate

ببخشید برنامه ای نیست که تحت ویندوز باشه؟

----------


## rezaTavak

http://www.kpdus.com/frontend/FrontEnd.zip

----------


## skateskate

بازم سلام .ممنون از اینکه برنامه رو برام گذاشتید،ولی وقتی با این برنامه می خوام فایلی رو recompile کنم ، با این error مواجه می شم.

No JDK Found  
این یعنی چی و چه طور می شه حلش کرد .
برنامه رو هم رجیستر کردم ولی بازم این نشکل حل نشد

----------


## skateskate

کسی نیست جواب منو بده؟؟؟؟

----------


## rezaTavak

jdk=java development kit یعنی کیت توسعه جاوا یا همون خود جاوای کمپایلر و...

----------


## skateskate

خوب اینو از کجا بیارم؟؟؟
می تونم از مغازه تهیه کنم؟؟؟
بگم چه سی دی ای می خوام؟؟؟

----------


## rezaTavak

از همین سایت می تونید تهیه کنید البته فقط تحت ویندوز 
اگر هم لینوکس داشته باشید مثلا knoppix 5 یا debian 4 یا ... خودش داره.

----------


## skateskate

بابا اینترنت من نفتیه.اینم حدودا 50 مگابایته .بیچاره میشم که.
لطفا بگید آخرین ور‍‍ژنش چیه تا برم از مغازه بخرم

----------


## rezaTavak

نگارش ۶ هست اما ۷ هنوز در حال توسعه است. نگارش بهتر به نظر من ۵ است.

----------


## skateskate

سلام ببخشید دوباره مزاحم میشم 
من jdk6 رو دانلود کردم و نصب هم کردم حالا وقتی می خوام برنامه رو recompile کنم این رو می نویسه 



> rontEnd Plus Compiler GUI for the Java JDK - Trying to compile soft.java
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ***Successfully Created*** File F:\soft.class


اما وقتی می رم داخل فایلی که recompile کردم ؛ هیچ فرقی با قبل نداره یعنی هیچ تغییری توش اعمال نشده

----------


## skateskate

لطفا یکی به من کمک کنه

----------


## pomidi

ایول همین طور ادامه بده چون منم همین سوالها را دارم

----------

